# WTB: Dirt Jump Bike (STP, P-series, Chase, Voltage, etc)



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Im looking to buy a used, possibly couple year old Dirt Jump bike with a 80-110mm front fork. Im going to be using it for Dirt Jumping and Dual Slalom racing. Nothing totally trashed, but it doesnt have to be all top-end parts either, and the simpler the better (single speed, rear only brake, disc etc)

Looking to spend $400, and trying to find an aluminum framed bike. However, i will consider anything 4130 Cromo, with or without gears, with or without tires/tubes, as long as it is a Med-large sized frame with at least rear disc.

What should i be looking for? 

I've been searching high and low for STP, P-Series, Chase, Voltage. But my budget is pretty much at 400, so i dont mind getting an older bike. Really hoping to find an 07 of 08 STP thats bone stock that someone gave up on riding.

Im open to all bikes and all brands though, as long as they can fit the budget, lemme know what else i should be looking for! If you have any oddball brands or anything else...

Thanks!
-Kyle


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just paid for my new 2007 STP1 today! Cant wait to get it! Hopefully soon!


----------



## freerider848 (Aug 15, 2009)

Sweet rig, how much did you give for it?


----------



## Diver85 (Apr 6, 2009)

KYLE!!! hey, it's Nik. nice bike you lucky bastard, i'll prolly order mine her in the next month or so...hopefully.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I gave $450 shipped for it. Found on these forums actually! Although i haven't received it yet, so I'm holding my tongue til tomorrow to decide how good of a deal it was! 

only 1 more day!!


----------



## TimDunlap (Aug 13, 2009)

Paid 425.00 w/shipping Ebay 2008 Blk Mrkt Three57... I did add the Saint cranks after I received it...


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

wow! If you paid 425 shipped for that bike, you got a helluva deal! How'd you manage to pull that off?


----------



## TimDunlap (Aug 13, 2009)

like I said it was on Ebay... and I was the only one that put a bid on it 375.00 and w/ shipping ended up 425.00


----------

